# Jelly Bean Notification Bar Changes



## TooLegit (Feb 3, 2012)

Overall, the changes brought by android 4.1 Jelly Bean are great. The only small thing I would like to see changed back official or at least in a ROM/Tweak is how the notification bar at the top, when brought down completely changes. Flips side, color, size. Its distracting and unnecessary in my opinion. I prefer when those things maintained their position and color. If all the new changed were brought while not changing that, it would be ideal. What do you guys think? What are your opinions? Example pics below.


----------



## ERIFNOMI (Jun 30, 2011)

I like it the way it is. To each his own.


----------

